# Clippers



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Okay everyone! Tell me your clipper stories and recommendations. I am willing to pay up to £100 on a set. I want the best I can get for this. I know it's maybe not the biggest budget but I will invest in a better set if needs be when I am sure I can do this grooming malarkey.

Thanks!


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

I started off with a cheap Wahl set from Argos. I managed to get the job done but quite quickly I was getting rubbish cuts from them and decided I needed to take the plunge and buy better and I ended up with Andis dual speed clippers which are superb. I got a set of combs which I use to vary the length of the cut and a 5FC blade which I use in the summer for a short cut for Molly (although that might be a lot shorter than you want) 

Will be more than your budget but I wish I had never started with the cheap set as just cost me more in the end.

Mine came from here:
http://www.groomers-online.com/product.php/3628/andis-agc-super-speed-clipper


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

I got what Donna told me. Andis two speed super something. I got a set of plastic combs, too. All from amazon. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Metal attachments or plastic?


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Mine are metal but I only use them when her coat is freshly bathed, dried and combed through so I really don't think it would matter.


----------



## Hfd (Aug 19, 2011)

I also have the andis 2 speed clippers and a set of wahl plastic combs. Got them from groomers online and have been very happy with them.


----------

